# replacement decal set ??



## raceline (Apr 30, 2004)

hey mike do you guys offer a new decal set to replace mine as im having my frame powder coated clear after being bead blasted ? ,it is a new fantom cross uno i bought a month ago & i never leave anything alone  
thanks


----------

